# RPM



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

There is something called “tiny Tech” that is for 2 cyclinder outboards. Might Google it.
Joe


----------



## River fun (Dec 11, 2019)

backcast said:


> There is something called “tiny Tech” that is for 2 cyclinder outboards. Might Google it.
> Joe


Thanks will check it out!


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Gasoline Tiny-Tach product line | Design Technology, Inc., Home of Tiny-Tach


The new TT2A Standard Tinytach, for gasoline engines.



tinytach.com


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

River fun said:


> I have a gladesman with a 2017 Yamaha 20 that I want to get a new prop on for more speed, it currently has the OEM aluminum and is definitely underpowered with it. With it being a tiller I don’t have any RPM gauges. Any suggestions on best way/cheapest way to find out the RPMs also anyone have the same setup? Whatcha running?


Just sold this build (Suzuki on it), had a Hardline Tach / RPM meter I made a bracket for and installed under the cowling, used it to get my rpm right (trim/jack plate), break-in hours, maintenance hours.
Im in the process of a new build, with a Yamaha 20hp, and plan to do the same thing.


----------

